# What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do?



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought that with it set to "ALL" that if you hold the lock button on the key fob it closes all the window and vice versa with the unlock key.
I can't seem to figure this feature out.
Any help?


----------



## cc3.6 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do? (Tee Why)*

excellent question...I'd like to know as well!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do? (Tee Why)*

I was hoping for "conv-ertible mode" like the supposed Panamera.
http://www.autoweek.com/articl...19835 
Since my let down on the Time Change function I don't think the roof will disappear either.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do? (Tee Why)*

curious on this end. i hope some valuable info comes out of this thread.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do? (Tee Why)*

You have to Vag-com to get windows up/down with remote. It is removed from North American cars and replaced with the anti-pinch feature instead. 
I guess people outside America know not to put their fingers or head in the window and close it. Granted I know I've heard of lawsuits from this so maybe that is the real reason. Unattended children in a car can do this from what I recall. All the other features in the owners manual are present in the convenience section.


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do? (Tee Why)*

No, operation of the windows via the key fob is selectable (if at all on the CC) only by going into the diagnostic menu, which requires a dealer's diagnostic device or someone with a VAG-COM.
The "Conv. Mode" in the Settings menu allows you to select which doors unlock when you hit the unlock button on the remote or remove the key from the ignition switch. "All" causes all four doors to unlock; "Driver" causes only the left front to unlock. 
Somewhere in the incomprehensible owner's manual this is explained, but I forget where.


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do? (dcdubbin202)*

No, Jaron, I just tried it and I'm 99.9 percent sure I'm right. 
The "door open" menu item determines whether the automatic locking at 10 mph is selected on or off, and whether the automatic unlocking upon key removal is selected on or off.
The "conv. mode" determines, when unlocking either with the remote from outside, or upon ignition key removal from inside, whether "all" doors unlock or only the "driver" door.
Since you obviously have some type of relationship with the company, I hope you keep on them about how truly frustrating and counter-intuitive their electronics are. I rent competitive cars all the time and can always figure out their settings without a manual. Volkswagens are delightful cars to drive but they can be infuriating to operate.


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: What does the "Conv. Mode" in the Convenience Settings do? (vw60606)*

The "conv. mode" determines, when unlocking either with the remote from outside, or upon ignition key removal from inside, whether "all" doors unlock or only the "driver" door.
Mine works this way as well.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

Got it.
Thanks for the answer to all.


----------

